# Fish frying



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Some time ago WD started a thread on fish breading, not going into all the likes and such but my favorite has allways been Nabisco Crackermeal. Ive been having trouble finding it just found out Kraft has discontinued it, if anyone else likes it I have found online you can still get it , 25# bulk, just got mine put it in vaccume bags{no vaccume} and froze it. If you like it ya better jump cause it wont last long. I got mine from Roundeye supply.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Mike....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

WV ,don't think I'm familiar with that one. What's in it? What makes it special?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Wd I would bet its a by product of thier cracker makeing jest plain old crumbs,but some way diffrent than crushing your own.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, ain't but so many many to crumble a cracker. Must be something else they add. What do the box say, ingredient wise?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Da box sez Enriched flour [wheat flour,niacin ,reduced iron, thiamine mononitrate [vitamine B1] riboflavin[B2], folic acid. And there ya go,aint much help is it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

So it's just cracker meal....season yourself to taste


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Exactly watts I thunks. Beezin I cants decpher what the hell they puts in it anyways dat makes it any better than crushed Zesta or Ritz saltines or crackers.


----------

